# اسطوانات رائعة لتعليم الانكليزية منهاج التوفل



## عمار0 (26 يوليو 2007)

اقدم لكم اخواني الاعزاء سلسلة من الدروس الرائعة حتى الحصول على شهادة التوفل 

هناك العديد من سيديات التعليم في هذا الموقع الرائع 
ارجو الدعاء لي ولكل المسلمين
هذا الرابط
http://www.tootshamy.com/thumbnails.php?album=26


----------



## باحثة ليبية (28 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فتح الله عليك وأنار دربك بالعلم النافع وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك
تحياتي


----------



## الزعيم2000 (29 يوليو 2007)

ألف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## habeeba (12 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.مصطفي عمر (12 أغسطس 2007)

[بارك الله فيك يا اخي الكريم


----------



## زياد سيد (16 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك ومتعك بالصحة والعافية


----------



## النافذة (16 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## magdy el wakeel (16 أغسطس 2007)

اقل ما تستحق جزاك الله خيرا عن كل كلمة بل حرف فيما اهديت الينا و السلام


----------



## م.محمد عبد العزيز (16 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا موقع فوق الممتاز 
بارك الله فيك 
ووفقنا الله وإياك للإستفادة من هذا العلم الكثير والعظيم


----------



## احمد1970 (19 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_mechanic (19 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا كل كل ما ادخل على اى موضوع فى البرنامج ده ملقيش اى حاجه انا مش عارف ليه؟؟؟ممكن اى حد يرد عليا ويقول ليه..........شكرا


----------



## حسان حور (6 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا :75: :85:


----------



## seeker (7 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## benzhilig (7 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير وشكرا لك


----------



## Elhadi Ahmed (10 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا ... ارجوا الاستمرار في تقديم المنفعة


----------



## محمد عادل رزق (10 نوفمبر 2007)

لقد قمت بتعريفنا بموقع يعتبر كنز ثمين فجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_maqarni (11 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## mhhalim_eng (12 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراً و جعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك يا أخى
و أرجو منك أن تواصل عطائك لإخوانك فى هذا المنتدى بكل جديد و مفيد


----------



## smarts (18 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك لما تحب وتطمح
*من لايشكر الناس لايشكر الله* 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmedmae94 (18 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاااك الله خيرا


----------



## أبوالساره (30 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (30 ديسمبر 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## al iman (31 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخ عمار وجزاك خيرا


----------



## الصديق الجديد (31 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير ... وكتب أجرك .


----------



## مصطفى الخواجة (10 يناير 2008)

موقع رائع تسلم يدك


----------



## samsom43 (11 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## KARIM ELFEKY (13 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا موقع فوق الممتاز 
بارك الله فيك 
ووفقنا الله وإياك للإستفادة من هذا العلم الكثير والعظيم


----------



## crushing_eagle (16 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا ... ارجوا من الله لك التوفيق


----------



## ابوعبدالرحمن المكي (16 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا سعيد جدا بإنظمامي لملتقى المهنسين العرب 
الف شكر اخي على هذا الموضوع


----------



## سهم مدنية (17 يناير 2008)

ألف شكر لك على الموقع الرائع............
بارك الله فيك


----------



## raheek (17 يناير 2008)

جزاك الهه خيرا
وجعلك زخرا للإسلام والمسلمين
وهاداك وأهلك والمسلمين أجمعين


----------



## eng_houssam (24 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي على هذا الموقع


----------



## تامرالمصرى (26 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا :75: :85:


----------



## تامرالمصرى (28 يناير 2008)

موقع رائع بمعنى الكلمة لكنه يقف متضائلا بروعة الخ عمار بالطبع


----------



## khaled_omar (30 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## عمر الفاروق (23 فبراير 2008)

لقد انتهت مدة الصلاحية يا شباب ... فنرجو المساعدة


----------

